# New Camera parts question.



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I am looking at purchasing a new camera and have a question about some of the compatible parts that are offered for the camera. I want to know what they are, what are they used for, and how to use them if purchased. Thanks and any help would be greatly appreciated.

These parts are located here at the bottom of the page: http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consu...eras/powershot_sx30_is#SuppliesAndAccessories

and these are the parts that I am inquiring about:

1. FILTER UV HAZE 67MM

2. 67mm Circular Polarizer PL-CB

3. FADTFA-DC67A

4. LHOODLH-DC60

Thanks again, Jason


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

If it was me, I would skip all of that stuff. #1 will help protect the lens and help minimize haze in the atomosphere.
#2 helps cut down the glare if you are shooting shiny stuff outside like water or reflective items. It also helps deepen the color of the sky. 
#3 - not sure what that is.
#4 is a lens hood - might help reduce lens flare when you aim the camera at certain angles where the sun can shine in through the lens.

I suggest that you buy the camera and use the heck out of it. Later if you think you might want/need an accessory or two, then you can go for it.

One item that you might be interested in buying is a second battery. NO, not from canon, but from www.sterlingtek.com
Here is the link. You will quickly realize those batteries are a lot more affordable that the OEM models. I have used their batteries for several years and I know a lot of folks on the Canon Photo Forum that do also. Good company to do business with.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Canon's FA-DC67A (Item #3) is a lens filter adapter which attaches directly to the lens barrel ring of the Canon Powershot SX30 IS and provides the ability to attach 67mm filter thread filters. The Canon FA-DC67A is designed to move along with the lens while zooming, preventing vignetting at the wide angle end of the zoom and providing filter coverage throughout the full optical zoom range of the lens. 

It appears that this adapter is prerequisite to any 67mm filter.

That's a switch on the battery. The previous SXnn-IS cameras used four AA's, and that was one of the things I liked about them. I had an SX3-IS and now have an SX20-IS. The new one looks like another winner.

I agree with Mike... You probably ought to use the camera a while before you decide you need any of these accessories.

Dick


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for the help, Fellas!!! Do I need the FA-DC67A (Item #3) to use the Lens Hood (Item #4)? Thanks again!!!


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

TXDRAKE said:


> Thanks for the help, Fellas!!! Do I need the FA-DC67A (Item #3) to use the Lens Hood (Item #4)? Thanks again!!!


They're not terribly clear about that. I know it's not included with the camera.

You might give Canon a call at 1-800-OKCANON


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

F4F,

Thanks again and I'll give'm a call!!


----------

